# Please beware of AVIACODE & PHYSICIAN'S CHOICE



## medicode3 (May 9, 2016)

Hello fellow coders,

I have been a CPC for 16 years.....I want to give you ALL A HEADS UP OF 2 PLACES TO STAY AWAY FROM.....Aviacode is the first place....they will promise you EVERYTHING if you pass their test....I worked for them for 2 years and always begged for more work ....it amounted to .70 per chart etc....

As far as Physicians Choice.....they changed over management lately and they have no idea what the hell is going on.  I was hired and was working fine....then they FIRED the person who hired me along with 2 other coders....a couple days later I was told they could not keep me because they did not have a WC license for the state of Ohio.  

JUST PLEASE BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THESE TWO PLACES BECAUSE YOU WILL GET SCREWED!!!!!

It's a damn shame we have to beware of places like this but being a coder for over 30 years....it happens!!!

GOOD LUCK MY FELLOW CODERS


----------



## crittersitter (May 11, 2016)

*Aviacode*

I had the same experience with Aviacode.


----------



## mcnaryk (May 13, 2016)

*thanks for the heads-up*

Thank you for the heads-up, it's so hard to know which companies to trust. I am in a good job but always looking to see if something better is out there. But I'd hate to jump ship only to run into problems like this!


----------

